# Who started buying?



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

I know we didn't have a season at all last winter and most of us have new gear already, I spent $600 on new gear I didn't get to use. Just wondering who already started buying for this season. Just ordered a new frabill grey ice suit! Puts me around $800 of unused gear and I know more tipups are gonna come lol

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I was so mad about no ice also. I always seem to buy the wrong stuff at the wrong time! I hope we get ice this year, missed those jan-feb fish fry.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

i got 2 hub style shacks and a jet sled for 80 bucks at a surplus store.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Not doing it this year!! Going to make due with the stuff I've had for 5 years.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow nice to see that I am not the only person wishing for ice. I bought an Vex FL-20 last year and it just sit in the basement last winter. I am looking to buying a flip over shanty this year.


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Just sent out $6,000 for my Jaw Jacker order............Mark

Mark's Live Bait-Tackle And Ammo
7231 ST RT 14
Ravenna,Ohio 44266
330-296-3474 Shop
330-221-5213 Cell


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hey Mark!! Used the FL-8 you sold me vert. jiggin for eye off the boat.. save a few of those jaw jackers!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i did the same as most and have plenty for this season...new shanty in a year or 2 but other than that i'm set!!!


----------



## TURKEY09 (Feb 18, 2011)

I got a Fl 18 and a new flip over shanty last year and didn't get to use either one


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have the fl-20 it's awesome had to travel north last year here are some pics we didn't get a bunch of pigs but had a lot of fun


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Laynhardwood those pics look better than most of ours from last season lol, looks great! How do you like that otter shack? I got the wild2 last year but ya know it didn't get used 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It's not mine personally my friend mike downs owns that it's real nice tho I have a 1 man genz scout and a nanook the otter blows them away I have pic of fl-20 in action also that is mine I love it had a camera which is ok in clear water but the vex is easier to catch fish with I don't spend all day watching anymore I can concentrate on fishing


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Always looking for new & better ice gear, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. A hand held GPS unit has been on my mind for a couple of years, now, but I havent purchased one. (Any suggestions or comments on brands & models)?

Mark's purchase (Mark's Bait & Tackle) has tickled my interest in the Jaw Jackers. Will have to take a look at them soon.

May sell my* Artic Armour Jacket* and resize upward. I've had it for 2 seasons, but only used it for one... since last year was a bust. 

Anybody interested, send me a PM

Seems the LARGE size was getting a little snug and will have to get an XL.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Got me alittle something this year. Just paired up the FL-22 with a Vexilar camera system, including the Double Vision Vex frame. LCD screen, light weight and only have to carry one battery now. Saving a bunch of room in the sled.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I pretty much geared up last year. I bought a couple new rods, jigs, flasher, camera, one man shanty, boots, overalls, batteries and i even made a couple of accessories for my camera last season. I might pick up a jaw jacker, but other than that, I think I'm set. I hope this year is better than last!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

after the last couple..... I have thought of selling everything....but newly retired.... well...with plenty of time now....that might have to wait  hopefully this will be better then last year.
love to see 16inches of ice again....that's when I went and got the gas auger

.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Heck you guys dont know what rough is...Down here near Dayton we get way less Ice then most of you guys so at least last year we were on the same page...ZERO days of safe ice..LOL

Its so bad i spent all my money on a longer floating dock on my pond so I can get out on the skinny or no ice and still fish, ha ha, I now have a dock going out 16ft more into 7 ft of water and brush piles all along one side of it, Ice be damned!! Ill just go out and fish anyways off the dock as everyone did down here last year. 

I do have a bunch of brand new nice tip ups Ill be selling as I got them in a garage sale along with some other assorted stuff, stay tuned, will get it all out and posted soon.

Salmonid


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Ya about ten years ago big Kev and I were fishing mosquito lake it had about 15" of ice and all we had was a dull spoon auger well after it took an hour to cut 1 hole I went and bought a gas auger it has been a great investment thank you strike master hoping to run through multiple tanks of gas this year 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Saving for the Jiffy Pro4 myself!


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

i'm looking to buy a hand held GPS and or a camera not sure on which one to get want both can only get one this year.


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Spent a lot last year on things that never got cold. Bought a Vex....no ice. Bought a boat.....drought. I love my luck, at least its predictable

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

What? Sorry, I am too Poor to pay attention... When I get some extra money, I will Buy an Arctic Armor Suit. Maybe a Jaw Jacker, maybe some Tip-Ups, maybe some warmer Boots.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Got you beat gas auger, new shanty, vex, jaw jackers and no ice. LOL 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

There's going to be a new electric auger on the market this year called the ION. This unit is supposed to work like no other power auger ever made before.I've talked to a couple of reps who have seen them in operation and all say the same thing."You won't believe what this auger can do". It's only supposed to weigh 17lbs.I spoke with Cathy at Artisam(Eskimo) and was told they already presold 1,000 units...............Mark


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Ive got to beleive starting price is going to be around the $600/$700 range. Lithium ion drill batteries prices are nuts ! I'll bet they have to come down to $400 to $500 to catch on. Time will tell. Maybe they'll be $99 ! :0)


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Lovin I think the first price is going to be more accurate. The other prices come from lack of ice dreaming 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

The new Eskimo "Ion" looks like it will be awesome. It actually weighs in at 22lbs and is priced at $499.99. Very reasonable. You are expected to be able too drill 40-8" holes in 24" of ice on one charge. They recommend removing the battery and bringing it inside the shanty when your not using the auger, I guess its easily slipped on and off. Looks awesome and looks like a great price! I cannot wait to be sitting on some icceee!!


----------

